# German firms combine forces to create 3.3kg machine



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

I came across this article and pix recently. Quite impressive I guess. Not sure I'd want to bomb down a hill on it at 90kph, mind you it'd probably hold up.

"Eurobike is always an excellent venue to both display and view ultralight project bikes that easily shatter most people's conceptions of how light a bicycle can be. ProTour team riders may have the UCI's 6.8kg minimum weight ruling on their minds on a regular basis, but one German consumer obviously couldn't care less as his shockingly light 3.35kg (7.39lb) road machine was proudly on display at Eurobike. 

The stunning showpiece was built around a German-made Spin custom carbon frame claimed to weigh well under 700g. Other component shockers include a 370g THM carbon crankset (with carbon fiber spindle), a 79g one-piece integrated saddle and post, sub-90g brake levers, and 9g shift levers. 

To be fair, we're certainly not sure how well this bike would hold up under typical use, and the owner's claim of budgeting for just 20g of tubular glue doesn't exactly lend worlds of confidence. Other practical issues such as the five-speed straight-block cassette, non-indexed shifting, awfully uncomfortable-looking handlebar bend, and the bike's overall spindly-looking nature also raise serious questions. 

Nevertheless, it provides a clear picture of how far the envelope can be pushed. How much further will it go? Wait until next year and see…"


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Nice! That looks comfy for the next century-- I'll stick w/ my 13-13.5lb scott build. I had it down to 12.5lbs at one point, but comfort, durability and my wallet brought it back up to the current weight.

oooooh- could you imagine the position between the seat height and the bend on those bars. I think Gumby owns that bad boy!


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

A real daily rider requires waterbottle cages and the weight should be included. Granted if they use the same BTP cages I use it would only add 19.5 grams including mounting hardware.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

A real daily rider also has some bar tape on it...


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

I want to see a close up of the 9gram shifters.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

would that work for my daily commuter in downtown chicago?


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Mdeth1313 said:


> oooooh- could you imagine the position between the seat height and the bend on those bars. I think Gumby owns that bad boy!


A normal rider could probably save another 20g over Gumby just by sawing 10cm off the seatpost.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

i think the shifters are modified Modolo Kronos, from the 80's. Looks like a modified Huret Jubilee r der too.


----------



## Stuart B (Feb 26, 2006)

probably not practical, probably expensive....but lovely looking though


----------



## djg (Nov 27, 2001)

As long as we're building something that's not worth riding, why bother with a saddle at all? Or a post for that matter? I mean, I can go around the block without a saddle or a seatpost, and I wouldn't want to ride that bike, as is, much further than that, so ...


----------



## djg (Nov 27, 2001)

jhamlin38 said:


> would that work for my daily commuter in downtown chicago?


Hancock Building to the Watertower? Might work -- in good weather.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

terzo rene said:


> i think the shifters are modified Modolo Kronos, from the 80's. Looks like a modified Huret Jubilee r der too.


The levers had a reputation for snapping and the only people who used the rear mech were testers, so never discovered the Jubilee's Achilles heel - it's shifting quality!
Definitely a "Show not Go" bike & fugly to boot!


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Seen a 7 pounder before on lightbikes web site*

I'm sure most of you have seen this bike but I'll post it anyway...
I saw this on lightbikes.com a few months ago. Here's the build:
Model:	Litespeed Ghisallo	Weight 

Bar Tape: Benotto	19 
Bottom Bracket: included with crank	0 
Brake Levers: Mafac tuned with BTP clamps	108 
Rear Brakes: Zero Gravity 7168Custom prototype	66 
Front Brakes: Zero Gravity 7168Custom Prototype	70 
Cables:	Power Cordz/Tune Plastic stuff	35.5 
Cassette:	Carbon Prototype 12-21	49 
Chain: KMC X10SL	214.5 
Crankset: Propeller Ti W/ Bottom Bracket	329 
--Ring bolts: TA alloy	9 
--Outer Ring: Fiber Lyte Carbon 50T	39 
--Middle Ring: Fiber Lyte Carbon 38T	17 
Derlr (Front)	Campagnolo Record Tuned	49 
Derlr (Rear)	Huret Tuned	84 
Fork:	THM Scapula SP Tuned	229 
Frame: Litespeed Ghisallo Custom 763.5 
Handlebar: Schmolke TLO W/Custom caps 126.5 
Headset: M2Racer w/ custom topcap	38.5 
Headset Cap/Bolt: 0 
Headset Spacer:	Carbon	2 
Pedals: M2Racer Custom	76 
Quick Releases:	M2Racer	28 
Seat Binder: M2Racer Tuned	6 
Seat: M2Racer Custom	39 
Seatpost: M2Racer Custom	51 
Shifters: Custom downtube with hardware	9 
Stem: Syntace Tuned 89 
Tire (Front) Tufo Custom	99.5 
Tire (Rear): Tufo Custom	102 
Tubes: 0 
Wheelset (Front): 0 
Wheelset (Rear): 0 
Wheelset: 0 
--Rims: Lew KOMS	422.5 
--Spokes: Marwi Ti	183.5 
--Nipples: Fiber flite Carbon	10.5 
--Front Hub: BTP Carbon	41 
--Rear Hub: Tune Custom	156.5 


TOTALS:


grams:

3557 
pounds:

7.84


----------

